
What were the most unsettling things you found in your Google Data download? - dredmorbius
https://old.reddit.com/r/privacy/comments/cnjc6j/people_who_downloaded_their_google_data_and_went/
======
dredmorbius
OP: Noting that title was substantially edited for length. Original:

"People who downloaded their Google data and went through it, what were the
most unsettling things you found out they had stored about you?"

The post was also reshared to Ask Reddit, where it's seen considerably more
discussion -- over 11,000 comments as I write this:

[https://old.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/cnhcty/people_wh...](https://old.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/cnhcty/people_who_downloaded_their_google_data_and_went/)

There are numerous other Reddit discussions as well:

[https://old.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/duplicates/cnhcty/people_...](https://old.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/duplicates/cnhcty/people_who_downloaded_their_google_data_and_went/)

